

What's that extra number in the top right of YC news? - fnazeeri
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_RxcYfl2Q8oM/TM4TsnsHsuI/AAAAAAAAGOw/cD_5s8iOe_4/ycn.PNG

======
elliottcarlson
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853688>

An experimental average according to the above thread.

~~~
billswift
It's not an experimental average, it's the average comment karma that has been
on your profile page all along, it has just been experimentally added to the
page header.

~~~
elliottcarlson
You are correct, I didn't explain it in a coherent way that made it come out
sounding really weird.

------
fnazeeri
So does 3.89 suck?

